# DVI vs VGA for Samsung P2350



## mitraark (Jan 6, 2011)

*DVI vs VGA*

I bought a Samsung P2350, and it came with a VGA Cable. I have XFX 5670 1GB with 2 DVI Ports.

I've heard  DVI is the best Video output. DO i need to get a DVI cable , moreever, is it available and at what cost ??

Also, should I get a DVI to VGA Converter with the graphics card package or do i need to seperately buy one ?

I felt i should add this to the first post for everybody's convenience.



> DVI - information goes directly from your video card to your monitor. The color of each pixel on your monitor is calculated by your video card and then sent as digital information to your monitor so that no conversion is necessary. An LCD monitor simply reads this information and displays it directly
> 
> VGA - Information is converted from digital to [red,green,blue] format. Some accuracy and time is lost in this converstion. How much is lost depends on the monitor's conversion hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Does your monitor have a DVI port? If yes, then get a DVI cable and use your monitor with DVI and throw away VGA.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 6, 2011)

Any rough idea how much it might cost ? I really do not have any idea and the shopkeepers might wask for a ridiculous price


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2011)

A decent quality DVI cable should cost you around 450 Bucks.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 6, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I bought a Samsung P2350, and it came with a VGA Cable. I have XFX 5670 1GB with 2 DVI Ports.
> 
> I've heard  DVI is the best Video output. DO i need to get a DVI cable , moreever, is it available and at what cost ??
> 
> Also, should I get a DVI to VGA Converter with the graphics card package or do i need to seperately buy one ?



A DVI cable cost Rs 250-300.You should ask vedant computers( they know the shop thats sells DVI cable) i have also brought from that shop but forgot the name.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot amartya87 , got a good one with ferrite caps for Rs 300 only  , as you said the shop tells you to go to this shop.

In Kolkata , all types of Cables and such [ DVI HDMI etc ]are available at *Om Electronics* , opposite the Hotel Shabbirs [ Every shop , Vedant etc.,would tell you to go there ]


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2011)

@mitraark
kindly tell me how's the performance of the monitor, particularly in games and movies. i am planning to buy one and would really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> @mitraark
> kindly tell me how's the performance of the monitor, particularly in games and movies. i am planning to buy one and would really appreciate any feedback.



To be honest i really haven't seen much 24" Monitors other than this , so i won;t know the standard , but yes this monitor is really good , 1080p videos are so sharp and colorful really could'nt help but smile actually i am just thinking this is **** awesome yessssssss...

But as i said , i am not much aware of such big monitors , maybe Dell / BenQ is as god or even better, but this model is surely atleast Good.


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2011)

mitraark said:


> To be honest i really haven't seen much 24" Monitors other than this , so i won;t know the standard , but yes this monitor is really good , 1080p videos are so sharp and colorful really could'nt help but smile actually i am just thinking this is **** awesome yessssssss...
> 
> But as i said , i am not much aware of such big monitors , maybe Dell / BenQ is as god or even better, but this model is surely atleast Good.



That sounds good. Actually I am planning to get one. How much does it cost???


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2011)

You can also  try some Led moniter from  samsung.....Model no-PX2370 
Product links- The most comfortable viewing experience for you - PX2370 - Desktop Monitior - Monitor | SAMSUNG


----------



## mitraark (Jan 9, 2011)

This monitor is very good P2350 the colors are definately better than those B2230 and such  

How much does the PX2370 cost in India ?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't compare P2350 with B2230.Both belongs to diff. price bracket. 

Px2370 cost rs 14.5k


----------



## Skud (Jan 10, 2011)

What's the price of P2350 guys?

[edited]
Guys I am closing in on the Samsung P2350 from Lynx @ Rs 10053/- plus 2% insurance plus tax. Please confirm me whether this rate is okay or not.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 30, 2011)

DVI - information goes directly from your video card to your monitor. The color of each pixel on your monitor is calculated by your video card and then sent as digital information to your monitor so that no conversion is necessary. An LCD monitor simply reads this information and displays it directly

VGA - Information is converted from digital to [red,green,blue] format. Some accuracy and time is lost in this converstion. How much is lost depends on the monitor's conversion hardware.

Image Quality:

On a CRT monitor, there is no real image quality difference between DVI and VGA. This is because a CRT is natively based on the [red,green,blue] format for displaying each pixel.

On an LCD, you will notice a difference between the 2 formats if you look hard enough. Different LCDs will handle the conversion differently. You may start to see dithering, banding, "dancing pixels" and blander/incorrect colors when using vga on an LCD. The larger the LCD/resolution the more you will notice these differences.

DVI also has a faster data transfer rate, which means that the higher the resolution, the worse the input lag will be if you use VGA. This is very important if you play fast(twitch) shooter games.

Finally, VGA only contains the color information for your monitor's image. DVI includes more than that. That's why when you connect using DVI, you don't have to adjust your monitor's image position, phase, and clock corrections to sync. It contains exactly how/what your video card wants to display.

If you hook up your LCD with VGA, you will notice that several monitor adjustments become available were they were not under DVI. That is because DVI carries all the information your monitor needs to configure itself where as VGA does not.

Source


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 30, 2011)

I was planning to use a 22" LED with a VGA cable connected to my HD 2000 graphics. My MB has no other display output ports. Will the quality be bad?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ read the above post, everything is clearly mention there


----------

